
Discovery Is The New Cocaine - _pius
http://www.slideshare.net/mingyeow/discovery-is-the-new-cocaine-going-beyond-engagement
======
mingyeow
Hi everyone - how cool to see our presentation show up in my favorite
community!

Please let me know if you have any questions about this topic - discussing
discovery/recommendation issues are always super duper interesting for us.

My email is mingyeow@gmail.com, and our product is mrtweet.com (people
discovery - look out for some kickass offerings soon. We are also hiring) =D

~~~
apinstein
Very interesting slide deck. I am still digesting!

------
cubicle67
I think this is what goes towards making a good game too. It's what keeps you
playing; wanting to see what's next.

[Edit: Obviously there's a lot more to it than that, but once I feel I've seen
all there is to see in a game I lose interest]

~~~
req2
I often play games the same way. They need a constant injection of novelty to
maintain their grip.

------
msie
So that's why I spend so much time on Hacker News...

~~~
peregrine
I was talking about my friends the other day how I should take methadone so I
can actually get work done. :P

